# Rumor: DirecTV High Definition Info 8-23-04



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

As usual, this information should be taken as rumor until official announcements are made:

*Bravo HD will launch on 8/31/04:* *LAUNCHED*

This will come up on 110º after the Olympics come down. After the expansion, Bravo will move again. Bravo would like DirecTV to bring up the channel at 1900 ET so that viewers can see the US Open.

*NBC HD East & West will launch 9/21/04:* *LAUNCHED*

This may be a tentative date

DirecTV plans to have 22 HD channels. However, 24 channels are being considered not 22. The original plan was to have 19 full time HD and a total of 22 channels on Sunday to maximize peak load.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Now THIS is good stuff. 

I am sure you have been asking them like I have been asking them, WHERE are they going to put all this HD. No one I have spoken to at DirecTV has had an answer to this.

Let hope that the channels are truely HD and not highly compressed HD.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Great news.

Any further word on the launch of Fox HD? Was it set for around 9/12?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

From what I am told NBC and FOX will launch at the same time.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

OK, so how many transponders on 110 were freed up by moving the LIL into 119 spots? Were there any full conus on 119 that were doing LIL's that are now on spots? It's going to really be interesting to see how they can fit all this in to their existing configuration, but I hope they can.


----------



## hongcho (Mar 25, 2004)

19 full-time HD...

Currently, Showtime HD, HBO HD, HDNET, HDNET Movies, Discovery HD, ESPN HD, CBSE HD, and CBSW HD. That's 8.

Announced. Bravo HD, FOXE HD, FOXW HD, NBCE HD and NBCW HD. That's 5.

So, what's the other 6 fulltime HD channels? TNT HD? Encore HD? Starz HD? Playboy HD? ??

Hong.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's the scheme I came up with. So far they've announced 15 HD Channels, with a plan for 22 channels (that makes an additional 7) and 24 channels on sunday. So based on that here's what I've come up with for the layout of the 24 HD channels. The (NFL) Means it will be mirrored for NFL Ticket and the other channels in parenthesis are my additional channel guesses

1.	CBS-E (NFL) - 101°
2.	CBS-W (NFL) - 101°
3.	FOX-E (NFL)
4.	FOX-W (NFL)
5.	NBC
6.	NBC
7.	ESPN - 110°
8.	Bravo
9.	HDNet - 119°
10.	HDNet Movies - 110°
11.	Discovery HD - 110°
12.	HD Events (NFL) - 110°
13.	HD PPV (NFL) - 119°
14.	HBO - 119°
15.	Showtime - 110°
16.	Additional Full Time 1 (ABC-E?)
17.	Additional Full Time 2 (ABC-W?)
18.	Additional Full Time 3 (TNT-HD?)
19.	Additional Full Time 4 (Cinemax-HD?)
20.	Additional Full Time 5 (Starz-HD?)
21.	Additional Full Time 6 (TMC-HD?)
22.	Additional Full Time 7 (NFL Network?)
23.	(NFL Sunday Ticket) - 101°
24.	(NFL Sunday Ticket) - 101°


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I just spoke with my person at DirecTV and I am told that the number of HD channels will be 22 and a second dish may be required. The 24 number above however may be true, DirecTV may place 2 HD PPV / Demo Channels online.

I was also told when the shuffle is complete in October, people will not need VOOM anymore.

More as I know it.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Lol, that's great so I guess that second dish will be pointed at 61.5, interesting... talk about saying rumor, oh boy...


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I just spoke with my person at DirecTV and I am told that the number of HD channels will be 22 and a second dish may be required. The 24 number above however may be true, DirecTV may place 2 HD PPV / Demo Channels online.
> 
> I was also told when the shuffle is complete in October, people will not need VOOM anymore.
> 
> More as I know it.


a second dish??? I have a hard enough time talking the wife into one oval dish...any word on what will be on the 61.5 or nothing yet scott?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I just spoke with my person at DirecTV and I am told that the number of HD channels will be 22 and a second dish may be required. The 24 number above however may be true, DirecTV may place 2 HD PPV / Demo Channels online.
> 
> I was also told when the shuffle is complete in October, people will not need VOOM anymore.
> 
> More as I know it.


Besides the recent 72.5 addition, what other slots does D* have that could be used within this timeframe?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

RAD said:


> Besides the recent 72.5 addition, what other slots does D* have that could be used within this timeframe?


RAd, I guess you didn't get Scott's Added Rumor



Scott Greczkowski said:


> a second dish may be required...
> ...I was also told when the shuffle is complete in October, people will not need VOOM anymore.


Rumor meaning that DirecTV may be trying to acquire voom and shuffle the HD channels over to 61.5 (the satellite that voom owns) people wont need voom anymore because they will now be DirecTV subscribers. How DirecTV plans on offering them equipment is beyond me, I can't imagine them making them pay $300, when some have already forked out $800


----------



## Shappyss (Jun 26, 2004)

if this is true, which I really doubt, what type of LNB, multiswitch, and any other hardware would be needed. How compatible are Voom and Directv technologies?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

BFG said:


> RAd, I guess you didn't get Scott's Added Rumor
> 
> Rumor meaning that DirecTV may be trying to acquire voom and shuffle the HD channels over to 61.5 (the satellite that voom owns) people wont need voom anymore because they will now be DirecTV subscribers. How DirecTV plans on offering them equipment is beyond me, I can't imagine them making them pay $300, when some have already forked out $800


I didn't take it as a rumor that D* would buy out Voom. I took it that with all the new HD programming that D* would be adding why would you want Voom?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

oh well maybe that's only the case then, but it's still something to be curious about


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

Will the same O&O rules be in effect for NBC-HD & FOX-HD & remain in effect for CBS-HD?

What's up with ABC-HD? Does it exist? How will MNF be broadcast?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't think DirecTV is buying out VOOM. Infact all signs show that DirecTV is looking to burry VOOM.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Will Bravo HD be part of the current HD package which is $10.95/month?

The movie HDs will be part of their respective subscriptions, right?

Obviously, the network HDs will be part of your DNS subscription if you qualify. 

Only time will tell. 

My local ABC is broadcasting HD.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Voom is loosing lots of money.

My source says Direct is Buying Voom out, but will not use the sat.

They will then take the Voom name for there HD Top 25 package, They will call that package Voom.

Almost like a merger.

No word on what sat they would use. 61.5 will not work on the west coast very good.

By owning 61.5 they will be preventing a Dish network run up on HD.

Its all about competition, we will see who bids the most for voom next month, with the sale offer becomes public.

They can say much becuase they are publicly traded companies and they dont want an other Martha S or Google thing on there hands.


----------



## Fredfa (Mar 27, 2003)

It is much more realistic that EchoStar merges with VOOM.
Were VOOM to go to Murdoch, Charlie would be left hanging on - barely.
But I think you misread the entire financial situation. 
VOOM is not (at least publicly) for sale next month. It is being spun off from Cablevision, and that is a far different situation.
And although I realize there are thousands of VOOM partisans, I don't see why either DirecTV or Dish would want to spend a lot of money to acquire it at the moment. It is hemorrhaging cash. 
They can buy 25,000 or 38,000 (about $22.8 million for 38,000 subs at $600 per) or however many subs VOOM has far cheaper on their own. I doubt Cablevision would sell VOOM for anything in that range. 
And DirecTV has just made a deal with Expressvu for lots more satellite space.
So who would want to buy VOOM at the moment, when even its corporate parent is unloading it?


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

DirecTV has already said that TNT HD would be added along with Bravo HD+, but I don't think it will be added until AFTER Bravo HD+


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Fredfa said:


> It is much more realistic that EchoStar merges with VOOM.
> Were VOOM to go to Murdoch, Charlie would be left hanging on - barely.


Gee, I wish I could barely hang on like Charlie, how many billion is he worth?

Why would Charlie like Voom anyway, what compelling HD content does Voom have that E* isn't carrying already? He might want it for the transponders at 61.5 but with AMC-15 launching shortly does he really need it?


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

lets face the facts, Voom is falling and falling hard with 1 out of 5 subs cancelling , and even more cancelling before they even get it through bad installs and such, I dont see Voom being a very good buy for either D* or E*, but there is always stuff that goes on that we dont know about that being said, I agree with the statement earlier that says D* could just buy subs cheaper then buying Voom, and with that said I would also like to state, it probably would be better for directv to add channels at different times such as bravo, Tnt, instead of buying Gallery channel, and the Monster channel- what do you guys feel about that. plus I think this rumor thing has spread off into two different topics and confusing some


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Whatever they do they need to do it ASAP, please  . I can't get the OTA digital signal due to terrain issues (I swear I live in a freakin' bowl). So, the only HD channels I get are the ones over the satellite (minus CBS). I would love to see TNT or some movie channels in HD (sorry but I'm not really big into all the homosexual content that Bravo broadcast - queer eye, boy meets boy...but hey, maybe that's a big demographic that they figure will help margins). I'm sure they could negotiate to broadcast tennis or whatever on channel 84 when needed. Anywho, even these rumors excite me. I would LOVE to see CBS before the ETA listed, like maybe intime for the LSU at Auburn game on the Sept. 18th. Geaux Tigers!!


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey I'll be one happy camper if D* can get TNTHD by September 11th...............CAN ANYBODY SAY..... NASCAR in HD AT RICHMOND.............YEAHAWWWWWW.........LOL.........as far as adding BravoHD and other channels that the majority of us D* subs CAN'T GET or truely dont want .....how about DirecTv use some of this new bandwidth to bring back the D* picture clarity/quality that was .......and I mean WAS absolutley crystal clear back in the mid 90's..........D* subscribers that have been with D* since about 1998 till NOW have no idea what the regular SD channels can look like if D* gives each channel enough bandwidth.........i would compare the SD channels to almost a true digital channel..like ABCDT,CBSDT,etc...Does anybody here in this forum feel the same way as I do about this?????


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

The addition of these HD channels could push me over to the HDTiVo side of the fence.
It's only money.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

RAD said:


> OK, so how many transponders on 110 were freed up by moving the LIL into 119 spots? Were there any full conus on 119 that were doing LIL's that are now on spots? It's going to really be interesting to see how they can fit all this in to their existing configuration, but I hope they can.


No transponders were freed up from 110. I think this may have been a typo. 

DirecTV had approximately 55 local channels on 101, that have been moved to 119. That is between 4 and 5 transponders. However, DirecTV has added the 4 Harrisburg channels to the CONUS payload on 101, so there is still somewhere over 4 transponders free at 101.

DirecTV had approximately 89 local channels at 119 on CONUS payload prior to transferring the channels to DirecTV 7S. That was between 7 and 8 transponders. DirecTV reallocated 4 transponders for spot-beam use. DirecTV also has the six South Bend and eight Tulsa locals on CONUS, which makes a net gain of about 2 transponders at 119.

Therefore, over their entire DBS arc, DirecTV has freed up at least six transponders.

Now, reminder number 1 is that DirecTV last year suspended some pay-per-view channels to broadcast Sunday Ticket channels. I would assume they'd do the same thing this year.

Reminder number 2 is that DirecTV will need to allocate at least four transponders for the HD Sunday Ticket games.

Reminder number 3: DirecTV has four HD channels at 110, along with the Asian package. By moving the five channel Asian package off of the one transponder at 110, and co-locating it with some of the channels at 119, DirecTV could put two more HD channels at 110.


----------



## Combow (Aug 8, 2004)

I'm glad Directv is adding HD Channels. The more Channel we add HD the more customers we will get.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

DIRECTV probably has a big worry with Dish having all of 148. If they were to get a hold of VOOM, Dish could simply mirror VOOM on 148 for the west. Dish would certainly use the VOOM satellite since they really need a replacement for E3. All this points to VOOM going for huge $$ if it really goes up for sale.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Greg Bimson said:


> No transponders were freed up from 110. I think this may have been a typo.


Yep, sorry meant 101.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

All I want is TNTHD!
The Voom channels suck.....they can keep those


----------



## todcox (Jun 26, 2003)

I assume the D* BravoHD will be the same as the cable BravoHD that I recently switched from. If so, it does not show the same programming as the SD Bravo channel. They show a lot of musician documentaries, mostly filmed overseas. They are great for HD content but they rerun them often.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

scottchez said:


> Voom is loosing lots of money.
> My source says Direct is Buying Voom out, but will not use the sat.


That makes no sense at all. What value would they get out of the purchase? The number of customers they would acquire is a drop in the bucket to DirecTV, especially when you consider that many Voom customers are already also DirecTV customers. The 61.5° slot isn't really worth much... they have less than half the licenses there, and it's not in a good position. DirecTV already has a TON of licensed bandwidth, all conveniently located in prime CONUS location, close to one another. In fact, they recently gave up one of the Ka slots which is close to 110° (can't remember the exact location)... that license would be worth much more to them than the 61.5° Ku license, and if they gave that up for nothing, why pay for 61.5°?

So if they aren't going to use the hardware, don't need the 61.5° license, and wouldn't gain an appreciable number of customers, why would they spend money on this? Just to keep Charlie from getting it? That sounds kind of fishy.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

I thought that Rainbow 1 or whatever Voom named its satellite was a high power spot beam capable satellite that is currently working in orbit.
Although it was under different management at the time, D* did buy up Primestar a few years ago, and did not use their Satellites (I think Primestar leased capability on the lower frequency than DBS band) or bandwidth. (And thanks to a bunch of shady E* dealers, did not get all their customers, either)
Also, I think Primestar was another Satellite venture that was started, I believe, from a group of Cable companies.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

rkr0923 said:


> All I want is TNTHD!
> The Voom channels suck.....they can keep those


TNT HD sucks. Next to no true HD there. Even NASCAR is upconverted 480 16 X 9.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

paulh said:


> Although it was under different management at the time, D* did buy up Primestar a few years ago, and did not use their Satellites (I think Primestar leased capability on the lower frequency than DBS band) or bandwidth.


Actually...

Primestar, if it were viable, would have moved all programming to the 119 slot with their own high-powered DBS bird.

Instead, DirecTV bought Primestar, and received:

Primestar customers
Castle Rock Broadcast Center (uplink center)
Tempo 2 (Tempo 2 was in orbit, later renamed DirecTV 6)
Tempo 1 (Tempo 1 was being built, was renamed DirecTV 5 and launched)
11 transponders at 119


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Greg Bimson said:


> Instead, DirecTV bought Primestar, and received:
> 
> Castle Rock Broadcast Center (uplink center)


Are you sure about the Castle Rock center, or was there two of them? I remember when I got D* when it first went up they had one uplink center and had it on their web site, that was when Primestar was still in business.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

DarinC said:


> why would they spend money on this? Just to keep Charlie from getting it? That sounds kind of fishy.


I have no opinion one way or another but it's not the first time, and certainly not the last time that a company has bought another just to shut it down. See Microsoft about 100 times over.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

DirecTV, since the moment it has been in business, had an uplink center in El Segundo, CA. It is known as the Los Angeles Broadcast Center (LABC).

When USSB was in operation, their uplink center was in Oakdale, MN. DirecTV is reusing this uplink center, as DirecTV needed two more uplink centers in order to broadcast all the local markets that are on the 119 satellite, DirecTV 7S. DirecTV built their fourth uplink center in the DC suburb of Winchester, VA.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Greg Bimson said:


> DirecTV, since the moment it has been in business, had an uplink center in El Segundo, CA. It is known as the Los Angeles Broadcast Center (LABC).
> 
> When USSB was in operation, their uplink center was in Oakdale, MN. DirecTV is reusing this uplink center, as DirecTV needed two more uplink centers in order to broadcast all the local markets that are on the 119 satellite, DirecTV 7S. DirecTV built their fourth uplink center in the DC suburb of Winchester, VA.


OK, this got me a bit ticked off since I didn't think my memory was going that bad. Yes, I remember USSB (they had pictures on their web site showing the uplink dishes in a dome to keep the snow off and Castle Rock for D*, there was no LA uplink when D* first started. You might want to check: http://www.ubta-ubet.com/ubtv.php?ubtvmenu=aboutUbtv which has :

_DIRECTV programming originates from the Castle Rock Broadcasting Center in Castle Rock, Colorado, the world's first all-digital broadcast facility..._ no mention of LA.

Will I bet my life on Castle Rock being first, nope, but I think you might be incorrect on this one.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

My bad. Castle Rock was first; LABC was completed in 1999. The Primestar uplink was in Bala Cynwyd, PA.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Greg Bimson said:


> My bad. Castle Rock was first; LABC was completed in 1999. The Primestar uplink was in Bala Cynwyd, PA.


Thanks, I'm glad that all the drinking in my youth didn't kill off all the brain cells


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

bonscott87 said:


> I have no opinion one way or another but it's not the first time, and certainly not the last time that a company has bought another just to shut it down.


Yes, if Voom's assetts were critical to E*, I could see this. But they aren't, from the way I see it. Sure, having the licenses at 61.5 would be nice for E*, since they already own the other ones. And I'm sure another sat wouldn't hurt either. But E* already has quite a few Ka licenses they are starting to experiment with, as well as FSS. If Voom fell into E*'s lap, I'm sure they wouldn't complain, but NOT getting Voom certainly wouldn't kill them. At least it doesn't appear to me like it would.

I just don't see either E* or DirecTV pushing big to buy Voom, unless and until it becomes such a bargain that they just couldn't turn it down.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Voom should have done what I suggested. Become an all hd provider to both Satellite companies. Then they could have done the hd programming for both services and they could have stayed in business as an addon to both companies. Now they will go bankrupt and be picked up for a song by either Dish or Directv. It is all a matter of time now. There is only so much tax write off that Cablevison can claim with this money loser.


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

John H.............the race at Richmond on September 11th will most definately be in HD!On TNT HD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

Doesn't Voom (Rainbow) own part of several regional sports networks in partnership with Fox (DirecTV) or were these kept with Cablevision with the Voom spinoff? Would this create some major problems if E* were to bid/buy all of Voom's assests especilly after it goes public?


----------



## THancock (Aug 13, 2004)

If this rumour is true, the real question is where is the sat capacity coming from. I was just running some quick numbers, which I wanted to run by you guys. Scott mentioned that a second dish may be required. This might be Directv5, which has 32 transponders. There are 24 local markets (I think) that are to be added on this sat. If you assume 14 local SD channels per transponder and 6 local channels per market, that would only require 26 transponders with 6 left over for HD. If the number is 12 SD channels per transponder, that leaves 2 transponders for HD. Does this make any sense at all.

Tom


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

rocatman said:


> Doesn't Voom (Rainbow) own part of several regional sports networks in partnership with Fox (DirecTV) or were these kept with Cablevision with the Voom spinoff? Would this create some major problems if E* were to bid/buy all of Voom's assests especilly after it goes public?


Well VOOM recently added their FSN Florida SD and HD channels.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

THancock said:


> There are 24 local markets (I think) that are to be added on this sat. If you assume 14 local SD channels per transponder and 6 local channels per market, that would only require 26 transponders with 6 left over for HD. If the number is 12 SD channels per transponder, that leaves 2 transponders for HD. Does this make any sense at all.


The math is a bit off...

If you assume 12 channels per transponder, and six channels per market, the 24 markets will take up only 12 transponders. However, we do not know how many transponders DirecTV is leasing from Telesat Canada.


----------



## THancock (Aug 13, 2004)

Greg:

Sorry about the math. Apparently I can't multiple and divide today, but D* can use all of the capacity from Directv5. The following is an clip from the FCC documents authorizing the move to the 72.5 location.

The agreement provides DIRECTV with an exclusive right to use all of the capacity on the DIRECTV 5 satellite at the 72.5° W.L. orbital location until at least September 30, 2008.

See page 2 of the FCC document:

http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-04-2526A1.doc

Tom


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

THancock said:


> The agreement provides DIRECTV with an exclusive right to use all of the capacity on the DIRECTV 5 satellite at the 72.5° W.L. orbital location until at least September 30, 2008.


While I didn't read every part of that document, most of what I saw tended to defer issues between DirecTV and Telesat as a private agreement between the two, not dictated by that document. While the FCC may grant DirecTV to use all the capacity of DirecTV-5 at 72.5°, that doesn't mean that the agreement between DirecTV and Telesat also allows that. For this to have happened, Telesat HAS to be getting something out of that, and that something is some satellite capacity until their next satellite is up at that location.

Besides, from what I can tell, the FCC is specifically allowing DirecTV's use of 72.5 for LIL service. They say so specifically in the document, and they are also limiting it's use to 1 million receive stations. I don't think DirecTV is THAT far from half a million HD customers, and that number should be significantly higher over the next couple of years. Add to that the LIL customers that will be served from 72.5, and that seems like it's cutting it awfully close to me. To me, anyway, 72.5 looks like it's specifically and exclusively going to be for LIL use.


----------



## THancock (Aug 13, 2004)

DarinC:

You were wondering what Telsat got out of the deal. It's the use of Directv 3 which will be moved to the 72.5 slot as well.

"In December, Industry Canada approved a request from Telesat to develop and operate a broadcast-satellite operation at the 72.5-degree orbital location. Earlier this summer, the FCC approved DirecTV's request to move DirecTV 3 to the same slot, and under an agreement between the companies Telesat will use the satellite for its services."

But I imagine you're right about the Directv 5 being used only for LIL since only a million dishes can use it. 

Tom


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, DirecTV 3 has become Nimiq 3 and is operating at 91w.


----------



## chrisdfw (Aug 25, 2004)

This is just a what if . What if they next year DTV parks the spot beam sat at 95. Then one beam to South America and another to Mexico replacing the current content. Once that is done you could use the rest of the spots for locals and used space for USA coverage. The samething could happen for Canada. Why have all that unused spectrum if you can place it on a spot beam just for that country?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I was just informed that BravoHD will be up on Monday (8-30-04).


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I assume it will be part of the HD package? Any word on what channel?

Shall we have a poll? I'll guess 75.


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

It better be part of the HD package. From the programming that I have seen on this channel, it is rather worthless, although I guess the US Open coverage will help.

West Wing seems to be the only real show they have, unless you like classical music in HD.

I wish they would put up TNT HD on Monday as well. I know this channel gets a lot of heat for being a psuedo HD effort, but when I have watched real HD content on there, it has looked great (via TWC that is).


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

chrisdfw said:


> This is just a what if . What if they next year DTV parks the spot beam sat at 95. Then one beam to South America and another to Mexico replacing the current content.


Well, if they had an FSS spot beam satellite, and its spots were configured for Mexico/CONUS, that would be a possibility. 


> Why have all that unused spectrum if you can place it on a spot beam just for that country?


When the current satellite slot assignments were made, spot beam satellites weren't around. So slots got assigned to specific countries. Spot beam satellites COULD allow countries to share slots, but that would require new satellites. The existing spot beam satellites (4s & 7s) are pre-configured... you can't change the aiming of the spots once the satellite is up. They are pre-aimed for the markets they serve. So you can't just use one of the existing ones & send a beam or two to Mexico or Canada.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

THancock said:


> DarinC:
> You were wondering what Telsat got out of the deal. It's the use of Directv 3 which will be moved to the 72.5 slot as well.


I don't remember the details, but I THOUGHT the DirecTV-3 deal was separate (and before) the 72.5 deal. And I THOUGHT I remember reading that part of the benefit of the 72.5 deal to Telsat was gaining use of DirecTV-5 until their replacement sat was ready. I know there is a clause in their deal that says DirecTV has the right to take DirecTV-5 back should they have a satellite failure that they need to use DirecTV for back-up for. But everything I'd read gave me the impression that Telsat would also have use of some transponder space on DirecTV-5 while it's at 72.5.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

DirecTV 3 is now Nimiq 3 at 91, which is being used by Bell Expressvu. DirecTV 5 is en route to 72.5 to support DirecTV. The FCC order is only for 1 million ground stations for local-into-local service.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

as far as BravoHD programming, supposedly it will shape up. Sooner rather than later it will start carrying programming from other stations in the new NBC/Universal group. Stations like USA, Sci-Fi, etc. It will also have rights from the 70+ years of Universal Studios films, etc. The NBC Vivendi merger will change Bravo and BravoHD pretty significantly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

JohnH said:


> TNT HD sucks. Next to no true HD there. Even NASCAR is upconverted 480 16 X 9.


They haven't had a HD race on TNT yet...DA
that's why it was an upconvert


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

rkr0923 said:


> They haven't had a HD race on TNT yet...DA
> that's why it was an upconvert


It was a 16 X 9 origination upconverted. Seemed like an attempt to camouflage the fact it was not HD.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Over at Sat guys they say a source says they are not buying Voom but are killing voom with there new 5 LNB mega dish (only 33 inches).

It will do the 71 95 101 110 and 119


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

I believe TNT did have a race in HD. I remember seeing highlights a few weeks back on ESPNHD and it had TNT in the corner and it was a very nice picture. I could be wrong though because I have DirecTV and we still have yet to get any new HD channels...since May people, Dish has had TNT-HD since May (and I know the NBA western conference finals were in HD). Sorry, I get a little emotional about my HD content.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

I too wonder what the hold up on TNTHD is. Dtv has been in service for 10 years, Voom less than a year and they have it!
How can that be?
Someone is dragging their feet and causing Dtv a few subscribers. I left Dtv for that fact no TNTHD.


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

Ugh, Monday is here and no Bravo Hd.....sigh.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

It is a bit early in the day.

The Olympics HD don't go off air until 12 noon Eastern


----------



## Shappyss (Jun 26, 2004)

The guide shows some kind of HD PPV boxing tonight on 84. Maybe they are moving HD PPV and puting NBC or Bravo there


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

Channel 74.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, this is one of the reasons why these threads are labeled "Rumor". It seems that Bravo HD has been delayed due to contract problems. It still should be up soon.

The latest on NBC HD E/W is that it could start as early as 9/21 and as late at 11/15. Go figure. I guess we now watch and wait, again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

Soon? Meaning sometime this year?


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

What a bummer. After NFL ST is over, I am going to rethink my choice of providers. I hate to do this but I really need the networks in HD.....sigh.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

BravoHD is going to make or break your decision? Over at AVSForum someone just posted a screen shot of the channel.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

jdspencer said:


> I assume it will be part of the HD package? Any word on what channel?
> 
> Shall we have a poll? I'll guess 75.


I lose. It has been reported that BravoHD has shown up on ch 74, albeit briefly this morning.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

it was not briefly, and it is still up.. it is only available to "special" cards. see post on avsforum.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> It seems that Bravo HD has been delayed due to contract problems. It still should be up soon.


Is this a new D*?? I thought that when they had the big press release with Universal about this that all the legal stuff was done. Is D* going to start preannouncing things without everything taken care of?


----------



## Veander (Aug 15, 2004)

It may be on soon though, but on a positive note we do have the DirecTV logo in HD on channel 84 now. Yay!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I guess I will stick to my original rumor. Looks like it may be tomorrow.


----------



## Veander (Aug 15, 2004)

It just came on for me right now. It's showing HD tennis! 

Yeeha!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

7:45 Pm Central Standard Daylight Time Here And Bravo Hd Is On In With Tennis At Flushing Meadows But On Channel 74


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

Sorry About That It Was 6:45 Pm Cst Post, Bravo Hd Tennis Is Still On Though


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

for the west coast the 61.5 sat would be a bad choice for dtv to use for hd


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Bravo-HD has been up on D* since 7pm EST. Up just in time for Tennis.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well it looks like I need to eat my words. It did indeed launch today. Apparently the contract snafu was quickly squashed. 

Just took a look. Great PQ! An excellent addition to the HD package.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah Chris, way to go! :lol:   :hurah: tehehe, moving on...

It's finally on the package page too! http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/imagine/HDTV_package.dsp

http://www.directv.com/see/landing/us_open.html


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

So we got BravoHD, good, I think. I have watched more tennis this past week then I have my entire life...pitiful. My girlfriend calls me a "whore for HD". I see how this channel will appeal to some though, so I don't mind it. My question is, when do we get FoxHD E/W or NBCHD E/W. Am I wrong in thinking that the Fox negotiations should have been the quickest and easiest (not that that means they are/were). Is Fox not like the step-child of D* or love child or something? Based on this article (I know it's from January) seems like Fox should have rolled out with CBSHD... http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/aboutus/mediacenter/NewsDetails.dsp?id=01_08_2004D Thanks and keep the rumors coming!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

n8dagr8 said:


> So we got BravoHD, good, I think. I have watched more tennis this past week then I have my entire life...pitiful. My girlfriend calls me a "whore for HD". I see how this channel will appeal to some though, so I don't mind it. My question is, when do we get FoxHD E/W or NBCHD E/W. Am I wrong in thinking that the Fox negotiations should have been the quickest and easiest (not that that means they are/were). Is Fox not like the step-child of D* or love child or something? Based on this article (I know it's from January) seems like Fox should have rolled out with CBSHD... http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/aboutus/mediacenter/NewsDetails.dsp?id=01_08_2004D Thanks and keep the rumors coming!


Just want to tag on to this post with a few more comments...The new HD additions are great (Bravo HD+ and NBC E/W)... but is that it for the fall line up? There are a bunch of rumors about "new channels and a huge announcement" for the fall. Seems like we got 2 new channels (Bravo HD and NBC) and the huge announcement is for the satellites, that won't produce any new HD content until next year at this time...

I guess my question is...is that it for this year or can we still expect Directv to launch new HD channels in 2004?


----------



## sdpadres (Sep 7, 2004)

Many threads here and on other sites are also saying that more HD is on the way. Well, other than Bravo HD+ and NBC HD we have not seen any of these supposed new channels. With DirecTV having 3 HD channels on some transponder, I don't expect to see much more than FOX HD in the near term. Hope I'm wrong!


----------



## nomad816 (Jun 22, 2004)

I think the reason they are doing the free 6 months of the HDTV pack is because they won't be adding much to it anytime soon.


----------



## beasst37799 (Mar 8, 2004)

No there doing the free hd package is because of decreased hd quality, because of the sunday ticket hd games. Remember before they added bravo d* didnt add any hd for some time.When the spaceway sats are up and running most local hd channels and im sure all remaning sd local channels will be up .Not to mention quite a few hd channels like cinemax -hd starz-hd tmc-hd tnt-hd etc.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

gwinchilla said:


> There are a bunch of rumors about "new channels and a huge announcement" for the fall. Seems like we got 2 new channels (Bravo HD and NBC) and the huge announcement is for the satellites, that won't produce any new HD content until next year at this time...


To be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case. Once football season is over, they've got a bunch more room available... I think we'll still see Fox in the near future, but the rest could wait until after ST.


----------

